# Grizzley Creek Trailer Access?



## Gremlin (Jun 24, 2010)

The post has been out all year. Last year too. I think since the FS began staffing the ramp during the summer.


----------



## Panama Red (Feb 10, 2015)

Post is out.

VOTE DONNELLY!!!


----------



## jgrebe (Jan 16, 2010)

Hey Andy Hit me up if you get over this way. Was just on the Grizz yesterday for a work project. Beautiful time to be on the river - and the fishing is pretty good. The Fork is almost too low but the Colorado is still in good condition


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Thanks for the info, guys. I wish I'd known that they've had it out during the summer as it's a real impediment to boating that stretch. By the way, when they first put it in, the USFS improperly did so as part of a modification to the outfitter management plan and never solicited public input from recreational boaters on the action. 

It seems like some signage on the bikepath and the ramp could've gone a long way toward eliminating the problem...

Jeff - Sorry I didn't give you a shout - we had a great lil float yesterday with my nephew that you met summer before last on Lodore. He and his honey just moved out to Denver and he is looking for his first raft!

Thanks again everyone,

-AH


----------



## Panama Red (Feb 10, 2015)

All you have to do is mail me a check and I'll take out.

VOTE DONNELLY!!!


----------



## jgrebe (Jan 16, 2010)

Hey Andy. You probably saw us. I was with a big group of SGM employees removing debris along the shore. We got out about 500 lbs of rusted metal culverts and PVC pipe. Until next time


----------

